# Napoletan: oje ne'



## azzurra53

Ciao Tutti,

Can someone tell me what *oje ne'* means? I know it's in the Napoletano dialect and that it's a term of enderment, I am just unsure of the meaning. I've heard it several times in songs (O Sole Mio) and movies. Also is this something a guy says to a girl? Or a girl to a guy?

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Hello, azzurra.
_Oje ne'_ or _oi ne'_, should mean simply "Hey, girl".


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Azzurra.  You may find this interesting: http://it.cultura.linguistica.italiano.narkive.com/qAW9Oarm/oi-ne
It supports Necsus's translation, and suggests "O ragazza (mia)" for an Italian translation, the "O" being an "O" vocative.


----------



## azzurra53

Thank you!

So does that mean that only a guy would say that to a girl? Or can a girl also say that to a guy?


----------



## Necsus

Well, also a girl probably could say it to another girl, but if you want to say it to a guy I think you should say _oi n*i*'_, with the *i* at the end.


----------

